# Screen Burning Service



## theteeshop (May 26, 2006)

Hello All,
I was wondering if there is a screen burning service? I live in Atlanta , and I need some screens burned. I am doing my own line and need another process other than vinyl. I have a one color station, and just need to get screens burned. Designs are simple. For me it will allow some different looks other than vinyl. I am using water based ink. 
So if any one know if and where there is such a service, please let me know.
Thanks 
Roz


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

not to sure, but have you tried contacting a local screen printer. im sure they would do. they might even offer some advice for new commers


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

theteeshop said:


> Hello All,
> I was wondering if there is a screen burning service? I live in Atlanta , and I need some screens burned. I am doing my own line and need another process other than vinyl. I have a one color station, and just need to get screens burned. Designs are simple. For me it will allow some different looks other than vinyl. I am using water based ink.
> So if any one know if and where there is such a service, please let me know.
> Thanks
> Roz


Silkscreeningsupplies.com. But it may be wise for you to start learning how to do it on your own.


----------



## Belt-Print-Pro (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe Sefar offers screen burning services.


----------



## SPjames (Apr 3, 2009)

This company does it, but they are in portland or, they ship though Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Honestly, for the cost of you buying 1 burned screen, you could buy all the supplies u need to burn your own

$25 emulsion for water-based ink (makes 25+ screens)
$10 Halogen light
$10 pvc pipe to make stand.
$10 scoop coater
$15 screen
YouTube - Ryonet's Channel all the video instructions you need.


----------

